# Dorschauflauf Simone



## Mac Gill (26. August 2002)

Hi,
das Rezept aus der Angelwoche hatte meine neugier geweckt, daher habe ich das rezept leicht verändert nachgekocht->
Hier meine Version:   (Nicht von den Zutaten abschrecken lassen)

Auflaufform einfetten,
Zwiebelwürfel in der Form verteilen, dann mit Bananenscheiben auslegen. Zanderfilet (Ich fange so selten Dorsch im Kreis Aachen :q )in Scheiben darüber verteilen, aufgießen mit einer Soße aus Sahne, Creme-Fraiche, Senf und Dill. Geriebenen Käse oben drüber und 30 min bei 200 in die Röhre.

Dat war legger!
(Trotz Banane)

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## chippog (26. August 2002)

ja, klingt wirklich gut! ich hätte vielleicht noch einen ordentliche messerspitze curry mit in die sahne gemischt und vielleicht auch ananasstückchen(!) muss alles mal ausprobiert werden und oben drauf mandelspspsplitter. da ich jetzt endlich mal wieder fischiges im gefrierer habe, werde ich mich auch an diesen oder anderen auflauf wagen! mir läuft schon das wasser zum munde heraus! chippog


----------



## Klausi (2. September 2002)

Das hört sich aber gut an, und das muß ich jetzt am frühen morgen lesen. Ich muß erstmal was frühstücken.


----------



## Lengjäger (14. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

ich habe das Rezept am Wochenende ausprobiert. Wir waren ja zuerst skeptisch, ob sich Leng und Banane wirklich miteinander wollen. Aber das Ergebniss war absolut überragend  :m . Das Rezept kann ich nur weiterempfehlen :z .

Grüße

Lengjäger


----------



## chippog (14. Oktober 2002)

wem es in der küche an neugierde fehlt, der sollte sich gleich mit tütchensuppen und fuschstäbchen eindecken! chippog


----------



## wodibo (22. Oktober 2002)

Neugierig bin ich schon, nur können kann ichs nicht  
Aber da ist ja noch mein Mäuschen und der druck ich das jetzt aus :q  :z


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2002)

Weiterer Tipp für die, die es etwas exotischer mögen:
Trockenobst in Weinbrand einlegen (statt Cognac, den trink ich lieber), mindestens 1 Tag.
Zwiebeln und Würfel vom gerauchtem Schweinebauch anbräunen, dann das gewürfelte und eingeweichte Trockenobst dazugeben und mit je zur Hälfte Fischfond (geht auch Gemüse- oder Fleischbrühe) und Sahne auffülen. Etwas Ingwer dazu und ordentlich Curry. Abbinden mit Mondamin.
Entweder als Auflauf (Fisch mit der Soße übergießen und im Ofen garen), oder als Soße zu gebratenem Fisch.
Auch gut als Soße zu hellen Fleischsorten wie Hähnchen, Pute oder Kalb (dann natürlich nicht mit Fischfond ansetzen).


----------



## chippog (24. Oktober 2002)

@ ja, ja, wodibo! der gute alte samler und jäger und die dame steht in der küche... mensch wodibo! mach doch ma selba!! mit den totsicheren und oberleckeren rezepten von thomas und all den anderen leuten hier wäre es doch gelacht, wenn du in der küche nicht auch mal imponieren könntest. nur vergiss nicht. die besten zutaten machen es einem wesentlich leichter beim imponieren! und wenn du einmal damit angefangen hast, merkst du auch wieviel spass dass macht, wetten!

@ experimentierfreudige und die die nicht so gerne trockenobst, ob mit oder ohne cognac, zu sich nehmen folgenden variante für thomas lecker sösschen: schweinebauchwürfel (der westwestfale nimmt lieber ungeräuchert) und zwiebelstreifen bräunen und danach abtropfen lassen. frischen ingwer, möhren, selleri, kohlrabi, pastinake, petersilienwurzel (müssen nicht alle sorten sein, aber ingwer darf und möhren sollten nicht fehlen) in dünne lange streifchen schneiden, &quot;zahnstochergrösse&quot;, mit ordentlich curry zusammen in neutralem olivenöl &quot;vergine&quot; anbraten, aber nicht weich werden lassen! hälfte hühnerbrühe und hälfte sahne zu und köcheln lassen, bis gewünschte konsistenz erreicht ist oder eben wie thomas mit mondamin abbinden. mit cognac, salz/sojasosse und etwas zucker/honig abschmecken, und wie thomas verwenden. es kann zum beispiel auch mit ananasstückchen aus der dose oder mit thailändischer süsser pfefferonisosse gesüsst werden. falls die sosse zu fisch gereicht wird, oder gar in den fischauflauf wandert, brate ich den fisch ganz kurz ganz scharf an und lasse ihn dann in der pfanne bei schwacher wärme, gerne mit drei fünf schuss weisswein dünsten oder eben im auflauf gar werden. reis passt! auch wenn ich ihn sonst überhaupt nicht mag, hier passt er prima! chardonnay. chip - schmatz - pog

ps so kann jeder wie er will eigene varianten schaffen. für den anfänger empfiehlt sich ein rezept, was lecker klingt, ziemlich genau nachzukochen, damit vom zwiebelschälen bis zur gaumenfreude alles klar ist, um beim nächsten mal die ein oder andere variation rein zu bringen. ich kann euch garantieren, einiges wird schiefgehen! aber nur so macht ihr auch fortschritte! also wodibo, mut zur küche!


----------



## Gator01 (24. Oktober 2002)

Mann ,Mann ich krieg schon wieder Hunger. Hört blos auf.
Gruß Gator01  #6


----------

